# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Si të përgatitet një CV?

## Davius

_Biografia jonë profesionale është tregim, informacion të cilin e informon punëdhënësin potencial se cilat janë dituritë tona, aftësitë dhe ne a përputhemi me firmën dhe me kërkesat që janë të dhanuna në shpallje._

*KARAKTERISTIKA  1: BIOGRAFIA PROFESIONALE DUHET TË JETË KONCIZE  DHE  E  PLOTË*


Fjala koncize d.m.th  se biografia profesionale (SI  VI  rezime) duhet të jetë e rregulluar, të shkëlqen  me kuptueshmëri. Biografia koncize profesionale është e thjeshtë, poashtu plotësisht informative  gjithçka me një vend. Thjeshtë, i ka të gjitha informatat  për ju, për diturinë tuaj, aftësitë, intereset, arsimimi, seminarët, konferecionet dhe hapat të cilat tregojnë dëshirë për mësim të më tutjeshëm, zhvillim personal dhe zhvillim të karrierës. Konciziteti d.m.th sillet me atë se ska informata të panevojshme ( shembull, hyrje në shumë detaje për vendin e më parshëm të punës ose për seminarët të cilët i keni punuar, të cilat nuk janë direkt  të lidhura me atë që kërkohet në shpallje) E PLOTË sillet të mos mungon asnjë informate. Shembull nëse nuk është e spjeguar prej kur deri kur  keni punuar; nuk është e qartë se çka është titull apo nëntitull; mungon përshkrim për diçka që kërkohet në shpallje ( shembull punë ekipore,  pasqyre se kemi punuar në ekip në punën ku kemi punuar më parë ose si ekip kemi bërë hulumtime gjatë studimeve; ose kërkohet njeri në moshë deri në 35 vjet e ne nuk e shënojm datëlindjen). Biografia është e plotë nëse jep plotësisht një rrëfim për ju, diturit tuaja, intereset, aftësitë, karakterin, mentalitetin, aspiracionet, dëshirat dhe ambiciet. Të gjitha këto duhen të jenë të shënuara direkt apo indirekt.


*KARAKTERISTIKA 2: QARTËSI  NË  GJUHË  DHE  FORMAT* 


QARTËSIA  menjëherë mbindërtohet  me koncezitet sepse biografia e juaj profesionale para të gjithash duhet të jetë e Kuptuar në shprehje dhe gjuhë. Çdo fjalë të jetë në vendin e vet, çdo fjali të ketë kuptim dhe poentë. Ajo çka është e qartë për ne ndoshta nuk do të jetë e qartë për njeriun i cili do t'i lexon biografitë profesionale dhe do të mundohet sa më shpejtë të anulon 90% prej tyre. Provoni të zëvendësoni njeriun i cili do ti lexon 30,50 ose 100 biografi të arritura! Mendoni Pse dhe si  ta  anulojë këtë biografi  edhe pse mos ta thërras këtë njeri i cili e ka shkruar këtë biografi të cilën e lexojë në intervistë? Duke paramenduar veten në vendin e atij që duhet të na fton në intervistë ose refuzon do të mundemi më mirë të shohim se a përgjigjet biografia jonë profesionale me shpalljen konkrete apo jo. KËRKONI DOBËSITË E BIOGRAFISË TUAJ!!! Më mirë është ne përpara ti shohim se sa ai i cili duhet të vendos që do të na thërret në intervistë.


Për atë rilexoni çdo fjalë dhe fjali, shikoni se çdo fjali a e spjegon atë qe doni ta thoni, mundeni më qartë diçka të tregoni. Me rëndësi është të kemi më shumë FJALË KYCE të cilat shpresojmë të jenë të kërkuara ose janë të përmendura në vetë shpalljen (Për këtë më vonë) magjija  në shkruarjen e biografisë profesionale është me më pakë fjalë diçka të tregojmë. Në qoftë se dëshironi të keni biografi koncize dhe të kuptuar duhet ta lexoni  kritikisht 10 herë minimum para se të thoni  Po kam biografi dhe do ta dërgojë. Porosis dy herë të lexohet nga të tjerët ( shokë, të njohur, njerëz të cilët  punojnë dhe kanë BP, prindërit).


Çfarë sillet deri te FORMATI, ai duhet dhënë struktur dhe pasqyre. Zgjedhja e formatit është personale dhe duhet formati të jetë ai i cili neve na pëlqen më së shumti. Që të zgjedhim format duhet kemi parë së paku 4-5 lloje të formatit. Në njërën prej numrave tanë do të japim shembuj dhe sugjerime ku (internet, libra) munden të gjinden disa lloje formatash. Në çdo rast fjala format sillet në mënyrën e faqes  se si duket. Biografitë profesionale thjeshtë kanë tituj të qarta (shembull: arsimim, aftësi, përvojë pune, trajnim ose seminar) dhe nëntituj. Të gjitha këto hapësira duhen të kenë poentë pse është vënduar në biografi. Nëse kemi vetëm një trajnim ose seminar, i vendosim në arsim me qëllim të mos duket se kemi shkuar vetëm në një seminar. Formati është pasqyrë e personalitetit  tonë  dhe duhet ta bëjmë të jetë e qartë por njëkohësisht të jetë VETËM I YNË. Me rëndësi është të bëjmë diçka kreative në shikimin e formatit në anën ashtu qe të mos dallohet se kemi vjedhur ndonjë tip standart të biografisë. Derisa nuk posedojmë KREATIVITET personalisht e jona ajo menjëherë dallohet dhe jep jokreativitet, konzervativitet dhe mos patje dëshirë për hyrje në punët dhe duke dhënë nga vetvetja të behet më së miri d.m.th  formati duhet të jetë personalisht i yni dhe askush mos ta ketë të njejtë!!!

Pyetjet të cilët duhet ti parashtrojmë kur mendojmë BP e jonë a është KONCIZE, PËRPLOT  E  QARTË  NË  GJUHË  DHE  FORMAT:

A është çdo fjalë në vendin e duhur?Mos janë disa informata të tepërta?Mos janë disa informata të pa shënuara?A  është biografia e thjeshtë por krejtësisht  informative?Ai/ajo që do ta lexon biografinë time a do të mundet ta kupton se çfarë un dua të them dhe ta  ndjen rrëfimin tim?A ka arsye që ta anulojnë  biografinë time profesionale?Pse nuk do ta kishin anuluar?A njoh ndokend i cili do të mundet ta lexon biografinë time dhe të më jepsugjerime të nevojshme?A jemi të sigurtë se biografia jonë është perfekte dhe se nuk mundet të jetëmë mire?A kam parë BP të dikujt e cila është perfekte?Me më pak fjalë a tregojmë më shumë?A mundet formati të jetë personalisht i imi apo edhe 10 kandidatë të tjerë ta kenë të njejtë?Cilat janë dobësitë e biografisë time profesionale?Çfarë seminarësh, kurse, hulumtime, aktivitete tjera duhet të bëj që biografia ime të duket më mirë?

Ajo çka  është me rëndësi është BIOGRAFIA  PROFESIONALE  TË  JETË  DIFERENTE PREJ  TË  TJERËVE  DHE  TË  TËRHEQ  KUJDES

*MBANI NË MEND: Të jetë a dalluar biografia jonë profesionale është mënyra e vetme të gjejmë punë ose të gjejmë punë më të mirë!*


*KARAKTERISTIIKA 3: biografia profesionale duhet LEHTË TË LEXOHET*


Lexueshmëria është e njejtë me koncezitetin, përplot e qartë por edhe mjaft diferente që ti kushtojmë kujdes të veçantë. Lexueshmëria shënon se sa sytë e lexuesit munden shpejtë të lëvizin rreth tekstit dhe ta kupton mënyrën në cilën pjesë është ndarë. 

Shembull: Arsimi

ekonomist  i   sh.m,   qershorë   1998ekonomist i diplomuar,  prill     2001magjister i menagjmentit,  shkurt    2003

Në qoftë se pjesët tjera janë spjeguar dhe treguar  në mënyrë të njejtë. Intervjuisti mund lehtë të lëviz nëpër tekstin dhe relativisht shpejtë ti gjejnë FJALËT KYCE të cilat i kërkon. Në këtë rast fjala diplomuar do ti ishte përgjigjur specifikimit në shpalljen (Arsimim te larte te kryer) në hapsirën e ekonomisë, drejtësisë shkencës shoqërore (nëse shpallja është më e gjërë). Deri sa dalluat pas fjalëve, ekonomist i diplomuar nuk është spjeguar në çfarë drejtimi ose grupe. Ajo është mirë në rastet kur nuk është e nevojshme të spjegohet rrëfimi ose prap nuk jemi në drejtimin i cili kërkohet(nëse kërkohet inkastant ose revizorë e ne kemi kryer drejtim tjetër). Në raste të kemi kryer degën e cila kërkohet, atëherë mundemi kështu:

Arsimi

Ekonomist i diplomuar, revizion     prill  2001Magjistër  i menagjmentit,              shkurt 2003

Nëse mirë vëzhguat aspak arsimi i mesëm nuk është përmendur, sepse vetëm e ngarkon  tregimin dhe mundet ta fsheh më kryesoren- revizionin ndarës. Për atë fjala KYCE është e trashësuar, i tërhequr dhe i italizuar, me qëllim mos të ndodhë të mos jetë i dalluar. Fundi fundit , që të shkruhemi  në fakultet duhet të kryejmë sh.m, pra nuk duhet ta potencojm të shkuarën ose të panevojshmën.

Leximi i lehtë i BP (CV, rezime) është nga rëndësia e madhe që CV-ja jonë të tërheq kujdes dhe të gjindet në 10% të cilët do të thirren në intervistë ose testim.

 Duke shikuar me sy njeriun i cili duhet të lexon 50-70 biografi dhe më së shpeshti ka punë tjera për të cilën është përgjegjës dhe të cilat janë më kryesore dhe interesante (për fatë të keq ose gëzim në firmat tona shpesh ka ekspert të cilët janë të specializuar për të lexuar biografi) se sa leximi i biografive, unë kisha kërkuar biografi të qarta të lexuara më pak se 30sek t'i vleresoj a i mbushin kërkimet nga shpallja apo jo. Paramendoni se CV-ja jonë do të jetë e lexuar vetëm 30sek! Sa më shpejtë të themi, çfarë të potencojmë që të mos jetë e  padalluar, me çka të krenohemi, me çka të tregojm se jemi më të mirë se të tjerët??? Kjo mënyrë e mendimit është shumë shfrytëzuese dhe reale për ne të cilët shkruajmë biografi sepse na detyron të fokusohemi në të rëndësishmën, të bëjmë dokument lexues ku karakteristikat nga shpallja (FJALA KYCE) përmbushim qartë do të jenë të potencuara dhe të shënuara. Deshirojme që ne ato 30sec syri dhe truri i lexuesit të fokusohen në anët tona të forta. Për atë lexueshmëria është e rëndësishme dhe duhet të bëhet në mënyrën e thjesht por origjinale. Lexueshmëri d.m.th lehtë dhe tejkalim të shpejtë nga njëra pjesë në të tjetrën. Këtu formati për të cilin flisnim është yrneki të cilin e dhamë në numrin e më parë. Atë që njerëzit e harrojnë është që CV-në mos ta bëjnë monotone, një fytyrëshe dhe të mërzitshme. Nëse dy anët ose e tëra ana është njëfytyrëshe (d.m.th nuk është luajtur, ska shkronja të trasha, ska tituj të cilët janë qartë të ndara nga teksti, gjasa se do ta vëmë në gjumë lexuesin janë të mëdha)


Qëllimi ynë është lexuesin ta freskojmë me ideja të reja, vija, formata, fonte të shkronjave... Merreni shembullin e e dytë më lartë. A vurët re se datat e përfundimeve në vend se menjëherë deri tek teksti janë të dërguara në fund të anës??? A e keni ditur se ajo është shumë e respektuar se sa shembulli kur ata janë të ngjitura me fjalë? Pse? Thjeshtë , syri e apsorbon më shpejtë. Ajo çka është me rëndësi është terku (vijimi), cilin do ta filloni në fillim ta mbani gjatë tërë CV-së me qëllim koncizitet dhe kuptueshmëri. Nëse zgjedhni d.m.th t'i vëndoni datat ndaras, bëjeni këtë gjithkund, ajo e zmadhon leximin

*MBANI NË MEND: CV-ja mundet të jetë e lexuar për 30 sek*


*KARAKTERISTIKA 4: CV-ja nuk guxon të ketë ASNJË GABIM
(gjuhësor ose gramatikor)*

Tju themë të drejtën  KËTU SKA MËSHIRË!!! Ne të cilët lexojmë biografi  nuk mund të parashikojmë gabime. Numri i madh i biografive eliminohen sipas principit vulorë, gramatike ose gabime teknike. Për ata të cilët duan vëndojnë re vetëm 30 sek nga një CV, mënyra më e lehtë dhe e shpejtë t'i eliminojnë është të gjejë dy gabime, nënvizoji dhe kalo në CV e ardhshme, Me qenë se shpesh  biografitë i lexojnë panel në ekip (ekip nga njerëz të cilët japin vlerësime individuale dhe pastaj ulen bashkë dhe i tregojnë kandidatët final). Secili lexues dëshiron sa më shpejtë të eliminon ndonjë biografi. Për atë nuk ka mëshirë. Mënyra më e lehtë që të jemi të larguar me një anë dhe të mos jemi të ftuar në intervistë është të kemi gabime në biografi, nëse tregimi ynë është i gabuar ose me gabime. Kush do të shpreh dëshirë të na punëson! Nëse ju nuk keni kohë ta lexoni biografinë dhe t'i përmirësoni gabimet d.m.th se nuk jeni:

ThemeluarÇmuarOrganizuarSeriozProfesionelKujdesshëmAnalitiçarëPërvojshëmShkrues i mirë i letrave dhe raporteveKomunikues i mirëPjesë e çmuar nga ekipi

Me tjera fjalë: Nëse ne vet nuk e kemi lexuar biografinë tonë. Përse dikush tjetër ta lexon? Shihni se sa lehtë lëshohet një vend i mirë i punës, vetëm për shkak të mos dijes! Për arsye se konkurrenca është e madhe në Maqedoni, me të vërtetë askush nuk do të pranon ndokend nëse nuk i posedon kushtet e lartëpërmendura. Nëse ne vetë nuk mundemi ta spjegojmë tregimin tonë  pa gabime, d.m.th nuk na shkonë. Me qenë se ka shumë kandidatë me CV-ja pa gabime ne bimë dhe nuk na paraqiten per te na informuar se jemi te anuluar. Gjithçka mund të durojmë, por gabime teknike dhe gramatikore assesi. Ashtu siç përmendëm  duhet kritikisht ta lexojmë CV-në tonë minimum 5 herë dhe së paku dy të tjerët ta lexojnë. Duhet të kërkojmë informata kthyese, për ata të cilët e lexojnë së pari herë CV-në, a është e qartë, a ka gabime. Më së miri është dikush tjetër ta lexon shpalljen CV-në tonë dhe të na jep sugjerime si ta përmirsojmë CV-në

*MBANI NË MEND: Në biografinë tonë assesi nuk guxon të ketë gabime. *

----------


## Davius

Letra dërguese ka disa emra: letër motivacioni, letër për identifikim, letër për aplikim etj. Në gjuhën angleze quhet * Cover Letter ose në përkthim letër titullore. Nga vetë emrat mundemi t'i paraqesim funksionet për rëndësin e LD:
Është dokumenti i parë të cilin do ta sheh ai i cili e lexon BPËshtë letër sepse shkruhet si letërËshtë letra ku ne e shënojmë qëllimin dhe motivin përse ne aplikojmë për vendin e punësShënohet dhe spjegohet me fjali (për dallim nga BP ku jemi konciz, të shkurtë dhe nuk e teprojmë me  fjalë)
Letra Dërguse i jep shpirtë biografisë profesionale. Pa letrën dërguese BP është pa shpirtë dhe nxehtësi, s'ka person pas atyre fjalëve. Për atë arsye kërkohet shumë LD  që më së miri ti ipet vleresim njeriut i cili e ka shkruar biografinë. Nëse ndokush tjetër mundet t'ju shkruan BP, atëherë mundet edhe LD, por me vështërsi, sepse fjalët dhe fjalit më së miri është të jenë të juaja. 

*Çfare duhet të di lexuesi nga LD?* 

Don të thotë ai i cili e ka BP nëpërmjet LD dëshiron të dinë se kush jemi ne në të vërtetë, përse konkurojmë për vendin e punës në atë firmë, përse kemi menduar të aplikojmë, cili është motivi që ne identifikohemi në shpallje, çfar dimë për firmën ku konkurojmë. Gjithashtu, ai ose ajo që lexon LD ka dëshirë ta sheh stilin në të cilin ju shpreheni dhe mënyrën e të shkruarjes. Tani, mundet edhe mos të jetë me rëndësi në qoftë se konkurojmë në ndonjë firmë për Industri të drurit, por prap shprehja e mirë në Letrën Dërguese hapë një derë e cila është me rëndësi: Dera e cila quhet Unë do të mundem të kem marreveshje me atë!!! Ai është mendimi i atij i cili lexon Letra Dërguese, posaqërisht shpeshë herë mundet të jetë edhe vetë pronari i cili nesër mundet të jetë edhe pronari jonë (shef, drejtorë, udhëheqës, tim lider...) 

*A duhet të shënojmë se çfar dimë për firmën ku ne konkurojmë?* 

Disa njerëz mendojnë se ajo duhet të lihet për në intervistë, por nëse nuk arrijmë deri në intervistë atëherë mundemi sa të duam të dimë për firmën. Për atë në LD kërkohet së paku një fjali për informatat ndoshta edhe më mirë, mendimi ynë për firmën për të cilën konkurrojmë. Porosia ime është patjetër të shënohet atë që e dimë për firmën dhe pse për ne është me rëndësi ose për se duam të punojmë në atë firmë. Ajo shpeshë herë shkon njëra pas tjetrës, për atë se firma juaj punon me shpedicion, dhe unë kam përvoj, identifikohem në shpalljen tuaj... 

*Cilat janë karakteristikat e letrës së shkëlqyeshme dërguese?*

Më saktë, elementet kryesore të cilat duhet t'i ketë një LD janë:

format zyrtar të letrësfillon me fjalinë e parë formalefjali të qarta dhe të lexueshmejanë të spjeguara përparsitë dhe anët e fortaështë e spjeguar se për se duam të punojmë në atë vend pune - ka terkun e qartë të fjalive dhe janë të spjeguar aftësitë tona komunikativeka përgjigje të qartë për se ne - mbaron me lutje për intervistë ose takim

Gjate spjegimit të LD, do të shfrytëzojmë një shembull të cilin paralelisht me spjegimin do ta prezentojm pjes për pjes. Ja edhe pjesa e parë:

Alit ose Enes xxxxxxx rr:

rr: xxxxxxxxxx nr 23/10, Shkup ose Tetovë

Tel: 02 ose 044 xxxxxx

Celular: 070 ose 075 xxx xxx

e-mejl: emri_juaj@email.com

Datë: xx.xx.200

Deri: (emri i firmës ku aplikojmë, me shkronja të bollduara) adresa dhe qyteti

*Të nderuar*

Në lidhje me shpalljen tuaj i publikuar në xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (emri i gazetës, ku e kemi lexuar shpalljen ose emri i kontaktit i cili na ka propozuar) në ditën e mërkurë, xx.xx.2005 identifikohem për pozicionin xxxxxxxxxx (të themi ekonomist-marketing)

*Karakteristika #1:*

Format zyrtarë të letrës

Tani pamë se për se ky dokument quhet letër dërguese edhe pse duhet të ketë format dhe dukje zyrtare. Ky format tregon se sa ne kemi përvojë me shkruarjen e letrave. Poashtu tregon se kemi përvojë me shkruarje dhe komunikim letrar. Në fund tregon se fotografia jonë është e mbushur me dituri dhe shkathtësi.

----------

